# Tethering question - can I use my phone tethered as a WiFi connection?



## stuff_it (Sep 29, 2013)

As in can I tether my phone and use it's (working) wifi signal via my computer?


----------



## 1%er (Sep 29, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> As in can I tether my phone and use it's (working) wifi signal via my computer?


yes


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 29, 2013)

if you can get it to work with your operating system


you should be able to


----------



## dessiato (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a Galaxy Ace and it works perfectly as both a wireless hotspot and a USB modem.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't think you can tether on to its wifi, as the wifi is used to broadcast an SSID so wont connect to a network.

You can tether and hang off its 3G connection though. Works a treat.


----------



## dervish (Sep 30, 2013)

If you connect the usb to the computer and share that connection it will share whatever connection it has, so yes if the phone is connected to wifi it can share that connection via USB.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2013)

Can I tether my Xbox to my phone?


----------



## prunus (Sep 30, 2013)

Not if it's an iphone.  Yes (usually) if it's android.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

can I tether my mouse to my printer?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 30, 2013)

souljacker said:


> I don't think you can tether on to its wifi, as the wifi is used to broadcast an SSID so wont connect to a network.
> 
> You can tether and hang off its 3G connection though. Works a treat.


You can USB tether such that the PC uses the phone's connected Wi-Fi, i.e. using the phone as a Wi-Fi adaptor. I confused myself and my IT department this morning by trying this out (Galaxy S3).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2013)

When I needed to do this with my Desire HD, it turned out it was something that you needed to root to do. Don't know if that's the same with Samsung.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 8, 2013)

prunus said:


> Not if it's an iphone.  Yes (usually) if it's android.



iPhones have had tethering for ages now, supports up to 3 devices, even allows a PC to use it as a network card if you connect it via cable.  This can be enabled/disabled by the carrier though.


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2013)

Sunray said:


> iPhones have had tethering for ages now, supports up to 3 devices, even allows a PC to use it as a network card if you connect it via cable.  This can be enabled/disabled by the carrier though.



They'll tether the mobile network signal, via wifi or USB or Bluetooth, certainly, but I'm fairly sure you can't tether the wifi from the phone down eg a cable for the computer to use.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 10, 2013)

prunus said:


> They'll tether the mobile network signal, via wifi or USB or Bluetooth, certainly, but I'm fairly sure you can't tether the wifi from the phone down eg a cable for the computer to use.


It sounds more like you're describing using the phone as a wifi adaptor for your computer, which is very different to tethering.


----------



## dervish (Oct 10, 2013)

prunus said:


> They'll tether the mobile network signal, via wifi or USB or Bluetooth, certainly, but I'm fairly sure you can't tether the wifi from the phone down eg a cable for the computer to use.



Yes you can. Certainly with android phones, when you connect the phone via usb and ask it to share it's internet connection, it will do that, it doesn't care where the connection comes from.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 10, 2013)

blimey all of a sudden google seems redundant


----------

